# A change to featured thread banner.



## ShavedSheep (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't know if i'm just a retard, but whenever I click read more on the featured thread, it takes me to the beginning of the thread, and It would be really nice if instead of that, it takes you to the post that is being displayed. There have been so many times in big ass threads something interesting happens in the middle and I have to dig for it.
Is this possible?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 7, 2015)

ShavedSheep said:


> I don't know if i'm just a exceptional individual, but whenever I click read more on the featured thread, it takes me to the beginning of the thread, and It would be really nice if instead of that, it takes you to the post that is being displayed. There have been so many times in big ass threads something interesting happens in the middle and I have to dig for it.
> Is this possible?




click the quote arrow and it brings you to the lulsy post


----------



## ShavedSheep (Aug 7, 2015)

Okay, , that isnt super obvious, but cool, thanks @cat
Still think maybe read more should point there too.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 7, 2015)

ShavedSheep said:


> I don't know if i'm just a exceptional individual


Why did you have to answer your own question?


----------



## ShavedSheep (Aug 7, 2015)

This is like the only serious thing i've ever posted and it gets shitposted to oblivion.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 7, 2015)

ShavedSheep said:


> This is like the only serious thing i've ever posted and it gets shitposted to oblivion.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Aug 7, 2015)

follow the maymay arrow



Spoiler



But seriously I was thinking the same thing. It's annoying when I'm on my phone and I press one thing instead of the other.

To be honest, when I clicked on this thread I thought it would be about that huge lolcows banner. I think we unanimously agree that thing should be shitcanned. It's an outdated eyesore.


----------



## Null (Aug 8, 2015)

The system does not work that way. The author did not anticipate you'd want to feature the middle of a thread.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Aug 9, 2015)

I had some suggestions for an updated thread banner, actually. For example, combining all the Deagle Nation cows into a single "Deagle Nation" picture that links to the subforum, adding an image for ADF which links to _his_ subform, removing some of the less relevant cows like Peter Coffin and Wizardchan (they're not really as relevant today) and adding some more relevant cows like Marjan and Len Shaner.



Spoiler: Current Banner



Current Lineup:

Andrew Dobson
Christian Chandler (with a link to his subforum)
DarkSydePhil
Eli
Jace Connors
John Flynt
Peter Coffin
Pixyteri
TJ Church
Tyce Andrews
Vade
Wizardchan
Some of these cows aren't really relevant anymore.



Here are my proposed changes:


Spoiler: New banner



Theoretical new banner:

Ahuviya Harel (with a link to his subforum)
Andrew Dobson
Christian Chandler (with a link to his subforum)
DarkSydePhil
Deagle Nation (with a link to their subforum)

John Flynt
Len Shaner
The Manosphere (with a link to the Loveshy subforum, and maybe a broken heart for a picture)

Marjan Siklic
Pixyteri
TJ Church
Tumblr (with a link to the subforum)
Many more relevant cows.


----------



## Null (Aug 9, 2015)

I keep those separate because it improves our SEO rank to have multiple links.

I can definitely do ADF and Shaner though.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 9, 2015)

Null said:


> I keep those separate because it improves our SEO rank to have multiple links.
> 
> I can definitely do ADF and Shaner though.




Please use this adf pic


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Aug 10, 2015)

If you're going to add ADF and Shaner, I think you should definitely add Marjan. He's kind of important. Three threads so far, and the most negatively rated user on this site has got to count for something.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Aug 13, 2015)

EDIT: I didn't double post in here, this was originally its own thread and it got moved to here. What I said was that since the DN subforum was archived, Jace, Eli, and Tyce should probably be replaced. I suggested ADF, Len Shaner, and Marjan Siclik, since they're all pretty popular and active cows.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 14, 2015)

cat said:


> Please use this adf pic


This is fucking disgusting,no really.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Aug 14, 2015)

Tagging Null to make sure this is seen. I made a theoretical new banner. It's not perfect, and took longer to make than you might expect it would. The text on the ones I added is pretty obviously a different color, because I didn't feel like fucking around to get that exact shade. Hell, honestly, having it white would make it show up better, but whatevs. All in all, I'm still pretty proud of it. Lemme know what you guys think:




"Ahuviya Harel," "Christian Chandler," and "Tumblr" would all link to the relevant subforums. "The Manosphere" would link to "Loveshy Therapy Center." I originally proposed taking Vade off the banner, but I left her on, because since the Deagle Nation subforum was archived and there weren't any more cows getting a huge amount of attention at the moment, there was really no one else to fill her spot.

Here's how it'd look on the site itself:


Spoiler: Spoilering huge image










Pretty good, if I do say so myself. Also, not sure if this is possible or not, but if it is, I'd also like to suggest adding some alt text to each cow's picture that would tell one a bit about them if they moused over the picture.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 18, 2015)

He only has a moderate following, but you may want to add Iconoclast due to the sheer horror of his mug: 



Spoiler


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Aug 27, 2015)

Tagging Null again to make sure this gets seen. Made a minor change to my image by adding StrikerWolf1. He's a pretty new lolcow, but he's gaining attention very fast. His thread's only been active for a couple days and already it's gotten over 2,000 posts. I think he's a more noteworthy cow than Vade. So here's my new proposed banner:


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Sep 25, 2015)

Actually, since TJ's been gone for a while, and his thread's been less active, maybe we could replace _him_, too. Maybe with Connor?


----------



## MegasHant (Sep 25, 2015)

Darwin Watterson said:


> Actually, since TJ's been gone for a while, and his thread's been less active, maybe we could replace _him_, too. Maybe with Connor?


I think Marjan ran his course too, nobody really cares about him anymore.


----------

